
Show HN: Procedur.al – Unique, procedurally made-to-order wall art - heycesr
https://procedur.al/
======
lifeformed
Suggestion: allow the buyer to specify some piece of information that will be
used as the seed for any needed noise in the generator. That way you can
market it as a personalized thing. "Put your name in, or some important date,
and it's uniquely encoded in your print!"

------
Adamantcheese
The pricepoint is far too high for the product.

Edit: I'd also like to point out that "free shipping" listed on the product
page and "shipping included in the price" listed in the FAQ are different.

~~~
ovao
Although printing prices do vary quite a bit from one paper stock to another,
these prices seem fairly reasonable to me.

What would you say is a fair price point?

~~~
hnzix
It's Hacker News, someone is always going to be "well I could write this
myself in 20 minutes and print it out why would anyone pay money for it." I
don't think those are the people from whom to take pricing advice.

------
vosper
Suggestion, since this is an art product: make the images way bigger. On my
15" Macbook Pro I see a couple of dark squares with wavy white squares in the
middle, and struggle to really make out what I'm looking at.

I also think far too much of the print is just the blue background.

------
cyberferret
Took a quick look, but I am a little confused still - does this service take
your own source code and turn it into a wall poster (like many other services
do)? Or do you create the posters out of other graphical elements unrelated to
someone's source code?

~~~
jradd
What is a good example of this?

~~~
cyberferret
Commits.io has been doing this for a long while -
[https://commits.io/](https://commits.io/)

------
317070
I feel like the word unique is used wrongly here.

Per dictionary: > being the only one of its kind; unlike anything else.

I think all the posters you might sell will look a lot like each other, and
are therefore not unique. Unique in the sense you use, is not very interesting
and hardly a selling point. A stick from my garden is also unique, so is the
drawing from my kid.

~~~
drik
From the website:

"Designs are individually generated and made-to-order, no two prints are the
same."

~~~
lowtolerance
I think the point is that they might as well all just be the same. You could
just put three of these side by side on the wall and see that they are
different, but not in any kind of interesting way. There’s a lot of potential
in procedurally generated art prints, but these prints are “unique” in the
same sense that individual frames of TV static are unique.

------
sturadnidge
I always wished that Joshua Davis would offer a service like this... are you
both the artist and the logistics for this? If so, have you considered just
providing the logistics aspects for other artists to consume?

------
ThomPete
Congrats on launching that's the most important step of them all.

I would love to be able to upload my own processing art and print that. Is
that something you would allow for?

~~~
heycesr
Thank you! That's definitely something interesting I might explore in the
future. I've been thinking about doing something with external
artists/collaborators, but first I think I'm gonna be focusing on having a
solid offer (as in a lot more designs).

~~~
hx2a
Congrats on launching this! Good for you.

What service are you using for the procurement and shipping? Can you tell us a
little about how this was put together?

------
sjilo
I'm really curious about the technology you use to create the images, could
you tell us about it perhaps?

~~~
heycesr
Sure! I’m using Processing to both sketch designs and generate the final
images that get printed. It’s pretty easy and straightforward to get started
with and it also supports animations, if that’s what you’re into :)

~~~
sjilo
Thanks a lot, wish you luck with your site!

